# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Zahnarztlgen = Zahnarzthasserbuch

## julia1

Hallo in die Runde J,
  ich wollte mich mal schlau machen, ob ihr von einem Dr. Hendricksen schon gehrt habt? Der schreibt neuerdings Ratgeber wie z.B. Zahnarztlgen  Wie Sie Ihr Zahnarzt krank behandelt usw.
  Bei uns in der Stadt lagen vor einem Monat berall Buchflyer rum und ich glaube das hat auch jeder per Post bekommen. Auf meinem Weg zur Uni lauf ich jeden Tag an einem Buchladen vorbei, wo in der Auslage die Bcher liegen. Zum kotzen sag ich Euch.
  Ich hab mir das Buch nicht gekauft, ich geb schon fr Fachbcher ein Vermgen aus und irgendwoher mssen die Euronen ja kommen, aber das Buch muss echt heftig sein und bse mit unserem  hoffentlich bald erreichten  Beruf abrechnen. Da stell ich mir schon die Frage, wie das alles weitergehen soll. Die Patienten werden ja nicht mehr und wenn sich jetzt X-Tausend Leute die Bcher lesen und nicht mehr zu Zahnarzt gehen, dann schauts ziemlich mau fr uns Neue aus. So was gehrt sich doch echt verboten.
  Kennt jemand von Euch das Buch?

----------


## Laurice

Hi,
hier kommentiert eine Kolumne das Buch. Auch wenn ich es nicht gelesen habe: ich kanns mir vorstellen. 
Die Kommentare klingen jedoch wirklich nicht so gut.
 :Nixweiss: 


Mal die Rezensionen lesen... weia.

----------


## julia1

Ja, die Bewertungen hab ich auch gelesen. Da scheinen ja die Meisten begeistert zu sein. Danke fr den Link zu Spitta  :hmmm...: , aber schlauer bin ich dadurch auch noch nicht wirklich.

Das krasse ist ja, dass die ZK in Hessen bereits gesagt hat, dass das Buch eine Lge sei und das wurde jetzt durch ein Gericht verboten. Der Autor sagt also die wohl Wahrheit  :Oh nee...:  und von offizieller Seite sagt auch kein Mensch mehr irgendwas. Schau Dir mal den Zeitungsartikel an.

Aber das Problem ist ja, dass Karies eh schon auf dem Rckmarsch ist und es ja nicht wirklich einen Mangel an Zahnarztpraxen gibt. Das heit also, immer mehr Z und immer weniger Patienten und ihr wisst ja eh, wie schwer es fr eine neue Praxis ist an Patienten zu kommen. Da wirds bei einigen schon mit dem Praxiskredit eng ...


Lg.
Julia

----------


## milz

> Ja, die Bewertungen hab ich auch gelesen. Da scheinen ja die Meisten begeistert zu sein.


Wenn man sich berlegt, was fr ein Klientel solche Bcher kauft und liest ist das auch kein Wunder.

----------


## julia1

Das mag schon sein, aber ist das nicht auch unser Klientel?

Aber nicht nur die Patienten auch die Medien berichten nur positiv:
*
"Zahnmedizin ist ein riesiger Behandlungsfehler"* 
   Die  Autoren des Ratgebers „Zahnarztlgen“ stellen Deutschlands Zahnrzten  ein schlechtes Zeugnis aus: Trotz Zahnbrste, Fluorid und moderner  Zahnmedizin leiden 95 Prozent der Deutschen an Karies. „Die gesamte  Zahnmedizin ist ein gigantischer Behandlungsfehler“, sagt Autor und Arzt  Dr. Lars Hendrickson.    Die Lsung fr eine der  weitverbreitetsten Zivilisationskrankheiten sei nicht die  Fllungstherapie beim Zahnarzt. Im Gegenteil: Sie verschlimmere die  Behandlung. Was von Patienten als Pflichtbung verstanden wrde, sei in  Wahrheit eine reine Schadensbegrenzung, die keine Gesundheit verschafft.  --Die Welt, 1. Juli 2010
*
"Zahnarzt-Pfusch: So wehren Sie sich  erfolgreich"   * 
Buchtipp! Dorothea Brandt und Dr. Lars  Hendrickson rumen im Buch "Zahnarztlgen“ mit falschen,  profitorientierten Behandlungsmethoden auf und unterrichten gut  verstndlich ber neue Forschungsergebnisse und Vorsorgemanahmen. --Die  neue Frau, 11. August 2010

*„Pflichtlektren fr Patienten“   * 
Die  beiden Buchautoren gehen mit Insiderwissen an die ffentlichkeit und  beleuchten schonungslos eine heillose Zahnheilkunde. Sie zeigen auf, wie  sich Patienten davor schtzen knnen. Ein Buch, das lngst berfllig  war. --Markenpost, 2. Juli 2010

----------


## Sawyer

> Aber das Problem ist ja, dass Karies eh schon auf dem Rckmarsch ist und es ja nicht wirklich einen Mangel an Zahnarztpraxen gibt. Das heit also, immer mehr Z und immer weniger Patienten und ihr wisst ja eh, wie schwer es fr eine neue Praxis ist an Patienten zu kommen. Da wirds bei einigen schon mit dem Praxiskredit eng ...
> 
> 
> Lg.
> Julia


Schn, wie du seine Behauptungen sogleich selbst besttigst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## milz

> Aber nicht nur die Patienten auch die Medien berichten nur positiv:


Was erwartest du in einem Land wo BILD die meistgekaufte Tageszeitung ist?

----------


## julia1

Das stimmt natrlich. Ich glaub die Bild ist sogar die grte Tageszeitung der Welt, aber das ndert ja nichts an dem Buch. Da werden wir belst beleidigt und die Patienten findens toll. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Z die beliebtestete Berufgruppe wre.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Aber das Problem ist ja, dass Karies eh schon auf dem Rckmarsch ist


Wenn man die geringer werdende Kariesmenge als Problem darstellt, disqualifiziert man sich -besonders als Zahnarzt/Zahnmedizinstudent- ganz furchtbar selbst!!!

----------


## julia1

@Relaxometrie

Die Fllungstherapie ist nunmal die Hauptaufgabe in ZA-Praxen, dafr sind wir hauptschlich da ... wieviele Z bruchte es wohl, wenn es keine Karies mehr geben wrde?

----------


## hennessy

was mir aufgefallen ist: Fast alle Zahnarzt-Kritiker haben bereits schlechte Erfahrungen mit Zahnrzten gemacht, i.e. es schreiben "gebrannte Kinder". Dass die nicht so gut auf uns zu sprechen sind, ist klar. Die zufriedenen Patienten in Deutschland berwiegen jedoch bei weitem. Dazu gibt es auch wissenschaftliche Studien.

Was auch noch dazu kommt:
Noch immer besteht eine gehrige Portion "Sozialneid" vieler Leute auf uns Zahnrzte. Sie wollen zwar alle unser Geld, aber keiner will unsere Arbeit machen. Was fr ein Konflikt!  :Grinnnss!: 
Da passt es doch ganz gut, wenn jemand genau auf diese verhasste (beneidete) Berufsgruppe schimpft. 
Ich mchte nicht wissen, wie gro das Geschrei wre, wenn wir unseren Patienten genau das empfehlen wrden, was der nette Kollegoide im Buch schreibt: (Ich zitiere sinngem) Bei Abszessen einfach mal abwarten, irgendwann platzt der von selbst. (Zitat Ende).
Und wenn nicht? Wenn er vielleicht seine Loge verlsst und ins Mediastinum eindringt? Absolute Lebensgefahr. Was empfiehlt der nette Kollegoide dann? Vielleicht irgendwelche Globuli oder Xylit?  :Grinnnss!: 

Fr mich ist das Buch nichts anderes als der verzweifelte Versuch, irgendwie an Geld zu kommen. Und wenn einem dazu nichts einfllt, dann wird gerne mal ein Buch geschrieben. Anscheinend hat der Autor in seinem Leben als Arzt und Zahnarzt nicht genug Geld verdient (verdienen knnen)? Warum wohl?  :Oh nee...:  Ein Schelm, der Bses dabei denkt.  :hmmm...: 

In diesem Sinne
entspannte Gre
h

----------


## Relaxometrie

> @Relaxometrie
> Die Fllungstherapie ist nunmal die Hauptaufgabe in ZA-Praxen, dafr sind wir hauptschlich da ... wieviele Z bruchte es wohl, wenn es keine Karies mehr geben wrde?


hhhm, soll mich das jetzt umstimmen? Oder soll es eine Begrndung dafr sein, da die Menschen sich absichtlich die Zhne ruinieren sollen, um den Zahnrzten weiterhin einen sicheren Broterwerb zu sichern? Ich glaube, Du hast da eine grundstzlich SEHR bedenkliche Denkweise.

----------


## Linda.1001

Ob das wohl der echte Hendrickson geschrieben hat?

Zum Thema: Typisches rztehasser-Buch, Geld verdienen mit Provokation, nichts Neues..... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Spydaman

> Trotz Zahnbrste, Fluorid und moderner Zahnmedizin leiden 95 Prozent der Deutschen an Karies. Die gesamte Zahnmedizin ist ein gigantischer Behandlungsfehler, sagt Autor und Arzt Dr. Lars Hendrickson. Die Lsung fr eine der weitverbreitetsten Zivilisationskrankheiten sei nicht die Fllungstherapie beim Zahnarzt. Im Gegenteil: Sie verschlimmere die Behandlung. Was von Patienten als Pflichtbung verstanden wrde, sei in Wahrheit eine reine Schadensbegrenzung, die keine Gesundheit verschafft.


Wer behauptet denn etwas anderes? Ich klre meine Patienten auf Nachfrage immer darber auf, dass keine Fllung, keine Krone, keine Brcke und kein Implantat genausogut ist, wie der normale Zahn. Es ist und bleibt ein Ersatzteil mit eingeschrnkter Haltbarkeit! Dass die Fllungstherapie keine Gesundheit verschafft... naja, was soll ich dazu sagen... verschafft es mehr Gesundheit, wenn man die Karies belsst und apikale Vernderungen in Kauf nimmt und der Patient n paar Wochen spter mit fistelndem Apex oder Abszess wieder in der Praxis steht??? Manchmal kann man einfach nur den Kopf schtteln... Und natrlich ist es "reine" Schadensbegrenzung... die Genforschung ist leider, oder aber auch Gott sei Dank, noch nicht so weit, dass man einfach den alten Zahn extrahiert und einen neuen wachsen lsst. Wrde mal gern wissen, was sich die Herren Autoren dabei gedacht haben oder was sie denn alternativ vom Zahnarzt verlangen... kann ja wohl schlecht jeden abend um die Huser ziehen und meinen Patienten die Zhne putzen, damit sie keine Karies bekommen  :Wand:

----------


## hennessy

schn langsam komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass der Herr Kollegoide Hendrickson keinerlei zahnrztliche Approbation besitzt, sondern sich sein Pseudowissen irgendwo angelesen hat. Ich zitiere wiederum sinngem:

Beispiel 1: 
Er sagt, dass sich die Karies selbst limitiert, indem die Pulpa Tertirdentin bildet.
Wieso gibt es dann eine caries penetrans, die in die Pulpa eindringt?
Und: Die Tertrdentinbildung gibt es ja tatschlich, aber sie reicht niemals aus, um den Zahn vor dem Untergang zu schtzen.
Klinisch sieht es ausserdem so aus, dass die Karies unterminierend wchst und der Zahn dann irgendwann auf Kaudruck hin abbricht.  Das steht allerdings nicht in den schlauen Lehrbchern, die er gelesen hat. Aber jeder Zahnarzt sieht dies in seiner Praxis/Klinik.

Beispiel 2: 
Er prangert an, dass die Parodontitis immer mehr wird, trotz modernster und kostenintensiver Behandlungsmethoden.
Die Lsung und Erklrung ist wie so oft simpel und einleuchtend, man muss eben nur ein wenig nachdenken:
Die Parodontitis wird deshalb immer hufiger, weil die Zahnmedizin, reprsentiert durch die ach so gescholtenen Zahnrzte, es geschafft hat, eben viel mehr Zhne zu erhalten als noch vor 50 Jahren. Ohne Zhne gibts auch keine Parodontitis, klar. Wo aber mehr Zhne erhalten bleiben, dort kanns auch eine Parodontitis geben.  :Nixweiss: 

Beispiel 3:
In seinem Buch wird beschrieben, dass ein Patient eher Schmerzen aushlt, als dass er zum Zahnarzt geht.
Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Die allermeisten Patienten kommen bei jeder kleinen Verfrbung zu uns und sind total verunsichert. Nur die wenigsten Patienten warten so lange, bis ein Zahn vollkommen zerstrt ist. 

Meine Meinung: Der Kollegoide Hendrickson kennt keinerlei klinischen Alltag in der Zahnarztpraxis, sondern hat sich seine Infos aus irgendwelchen Statistiken  oder sonstigen Blttern geholt. Anscheinend hat er von solch selbsternannten Gurus wie Daunderer et al. gehrt und hat sich gedacht: Das mach ich jetzt auch. Hauptsache: Provozieren! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Die allermeisten Patienten kommen bei jeder kleinen *Verfrbung zu uns und sind total verunsichert*.


Du hattest mich noch nie als Patientin.  :Grinnnss!: 
 ::-angel:

----------


## Sawyer

> hhhm, soll mich das jetzt umstimmen? Oder soll es eine Begrndung dafr sein, da die Menschen sich absichtlich die Zhne ruinieren sollen, um den Zahnrzten weiterhin einen sicheren Broterwerb zu sichern? Ich glaube, Du hast da eine grundstzlich SEHR bedenkliche Denkweise.


Allerdings. Aber berleg mal wie die meisten Humanis reagieren wrden, wenn man ihnen sagt sie seien bald arbeitslos weil niemand mehr krank wird ;).

----------


## WackenDoc

Oh Gott Sawyer sag so was nicht  :Oh nee...: 
Ich glaub, ich sollte aufhren den Patienten zu sagen, dass sie das Rauchen einstellen, sich gesnder ernhren und mehr Sport treiben sollen. Das mit dem Impfen und so lass ich auch besser- ich mach mich ja selber arbeitslos. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mondo Medicale

Ich muss gestehen, dass mich das Buch, als ich vor einigen Wochen auf Amazon herumgestbert habe, ziemlich betroffen gemacht hat.
Ich habe vor Kurzem erst meine Zulassung erhalten und dementsprechend keine Fachkenntnisse.
Aber an dem ganzen unsachlichen Drumherum wird recht ersichtlich, dass es Bestsellerautor und nebenbei noch Dr.Dr. Hendrickson nur um Geldmacherei geht.

Allein schon diese Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaBB_meFpa4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF8ti...eature=related

----------


## WackenDoc

Hat eigentlich einer von euch das Buch gelesen? und was empfiehlt denn nun dieser "Super"-ZA gegen Karies.
Und raus mit der Sprache- wie behandelt ihr euch gegenseitig und eure Familie?
 :peng:

----------


## Mondo Medicale

> Hat eigentlich einer von euch das Buch gelesen? und was empfiehlt denn nun dieser "Super"-ZA gegen Karies.
> Und raus mit der Sprache- wie behandelt ihr euch gegenseitig und eure Familie?


Ich habe das Buch nicht gelesen, aber die Seite www.zahnarztluegen.de gibt darber Aufschluss: 




> Folgende Behandlungen stellen die effektive Grundlage der non-invasiven Therapie dar:
> 
>     * Prophylaktische und therapeutische Anwendung von antibakteriellen Wirkstoffen in Form von Mundsplungen, Zahncremes, Gels, Chips und Lacken
>     * Einsatz von hoch dosierten Mineralstoffprparaten
>     * Prophylaktische und therapeutische Anwendung von hoch dosierten Fluoridprodukten wie Gels und Lacken
>     * Ersatz von kariogenem Haushaltszucker (Saccharose) durch nicht-kariogene Zucker
>     * Verzicht oder zumindest Verringerung von surehaltigen Lebensmitteln, Getrnken und Obstsorten mit einem niedrigeren pH-Wert als 5,7 (im Mund)
>     * Verzicht auf zitronensurehaltige Getrnke und Lebensmittel
>     * Aufbau einer dauerhaften kalziumreichen Ernhrung mit min. 1.000 mg pro Tag
>     * Pharmazeutische Therapie mit Antibiotika und Antiphlogistikum (Entzndungshemmer)

----------


## KalisBLN

Sollen die Patienten doch sein Buch geil finden. Sobald denen die (entschuldigen sie die Wortwahl) Fresse wehtut kommen sie sowieso in die Praxis.
brigens gibts bei PubMed keine Eintrge ber einen gewissen Dr. Hendrickson. Von daher. Cool bleiben.

----------


## Mondo Medicale

> Sollen die Patienten doch sein Buch geil finden. Sobald denen die (entschuldigen sie die Wortwahl) Fresse wehtut kommen sie sowieso in die Praxis.


 :Meine Meinung: 
Auerdem hlt sich wahrscheinlich nur eine Minderheit korrekt an sein cooles, noninvasives Alternativprogramm. Jedenfalls ist es mir jetzt egal und ich studier einfach  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> Du hattest mich noch nie als Patientin.


Zu meinem grten Bedauern.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pakur

habe mir das buch gekauft.
mal am baggersee die ersten 30 seiten gelesen.
man kanns eigentlich kaum am stck lesen. schlecht geschrieben und stndige wiederholungen stren den lesefluss.

wer sein leben lang mit chx splen mchte solls machen.
fr mich ist es nix.
dann aber den zahnrzten zu unterstellen sie wrden nur mit chx splen und den patienten diesen geheimtipp nicht empfehlen, ist einfach nur krank?!


Das Buch ist absolut nicht Lesenswert.


edit: schaut euch die kommentare auf amazon an. Unser Forum wird zitiert, ich fasse es nicht.

----------


## julia1

Hallo Pakur,

habs mir gerade durchgelesen. Ich glaub Du meist den Satz:

_>> Probiotische Milchsurebakterien sollen in Zukunft die Zhne  gesund [...] 
Zuerst kam mir der Gedanke: Das ist doch toll ! (ist es ja auch).  Dann fiel mir jedoch ein: Moment mal, ich studier zahnmedizin. Wrde das  nicht bedeuten, dass der Arbeitsmarkt in 4 Jahren noch angespannter  sein wird, als er ohnehin schon ist ? Ich bin erst im 3 Semester, also  hab ich noch nicht zo viel ahnung in welchem umfang Karies eigentlich  fr Beschftigung sorgt - ich wrd mal annehmen dass Karies nicht  unerheblich ist. << _ 

Da haben wohl auch noch andere Zahnis bedenken.


Lg.
Julia

----------


## Sawyer

du bist schon irgendwie ein troll, oder?

----------


## Salzi19

http://www.zahnarztluegen.de/leserstimmen/

Da ham sich ja gleich a paar Fans gefunden....

----------


## Sawyer

Groartig diese Seite !  :Grinnnss!: 
Man merkt richtig schn, wie viele der Rezensionen  vom Autor selbst verfasst wurden.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Da haben wohl auch noch andere Zahnis bedenken.


Du kannst ja eine zuckerhaltige Zahnpasta entwickeln und dem Verbraucher erklren, da etwaige Karies gewollt und nur das vllig korrekte Zeichen einer homopathischen Erstverschlimmerung ist  :bhh:

----------


## Relaxometrie

> du bist schon irgendwie ein troll, oder?


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Mondo Medicale

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/dr-la...inen-ansichten

Hier gibt es ein recht amsantes Gesprch zwischen dem wahrhaftigen Dr. Lars und ein paar scheinbaren Kritikern zu lesen, falls es noch jemanden interessieren sollte.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Anscheinend hat der Autor in seinem Leben als Arzt und Zahnarzt nicht genug Geld verdient (verdienen knnen)? Warum wohl?  Ein Schelm, der Bses dabei denkt. 
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> entspannte Gre
> h


weil er die folgenschwere Fehlentscheidung getroffen hat sich nach seinem Studium nicht fr die Zahnmedizin zu entscheiden  :Grinnnss!: 

"Dr. Hendrickson studierte Medizin und Zahnmedizin und praktizierte jahrzehntelang als Facharzt fr Pdiatrie"
http://www.gutefrage.net/nutzer/DrHe...tworten/neue/1

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

"Wirkstoffe wie Novamin oder ACP (aus der Apotheke oder Internetshop) knnen natrlich die Zahnfarbe aufhellen und remineralisieren die Zhne. Hier empfehlen sich Produkte wie "Mirawhite TC tooth conditioner" oder "GC tooth mousse". Eine Ernhrung mit ausreichend Kalzium (min. 1.000 mg. tglich, z.B. durch Nahrungsergnzungsmittel)"

klinkt ja erst mal nicht schlecht, dass die von ihm benannten Prparate die Zhne remineralisieren, aber stimmt dies auch - was meinen die Fachleute unter euch? Oder ist am Ende unser Zahnretter an dem Vertrieb der von ihm benannten Produkte beteiligt und empfiehlt sie deswegen so vehement?

----------


## julia1

Hallo,

hab gerade das darber gefunden:

http://www.ihcf.org/download/prof-dr...othmousse1.pdf

Kennt jemand das Produkt?

Julia

----------


## zahnteufel

An so einem Buch wie "Zahnarztlgen" kann man meines Erachtens sehr gut erkennen, wie schnell zwei vollkommen unbekannte Autoren mit zweifelhaften bis gar keinen Referenzen eine Hetzkampagne gegen einen Berufsstand initiieren knnen. Die Seite zahnarztluegen.de ist eigentlich nur billige Werbung in eigener Sache; das Buch wurde ja auch bei Books on Demand herausgebracht, jeder serise Verlag hat wohl seine Mitarbeit versagt...  :hmmm...: 

Hab das Buch zwar nicht gelesen, aber es muss grottenschlecht geschrieben sein, unwissenschaftlich und sich stndig wiederholend. Werd's mir vielleicht mal zulegen - nur um mich aufregen zu knnen!

Als Zahnmedizinstudent empfinde ich solche Bcher als sehr demotivierend...  :grrrr....: 

Ne, aber im Ernst, versteh gar nicht, warum das Buch bei Amazon so viele gute Bewertungen (bei den Rezensionen) erhalten hat. Mir kommt das Spanisch vor. Zumal diese 5-Sterne-Rezensionen total unsachlicher Quark sind; da steckt wahrscheinlich dieser seltsame Dr. aus Skandinavien selbst dahinter. Der hat ja sogar die Kanzlei von Herrn Steinhfel (der in letzter Zeit immer in den Talkshows seinen Senf dazugibt) beauftragt, Kritik an seinem Buch zu unterbinden. Die Landeszahnrztekammer Hessen hatte das anscheinend "gewagt".

Steht alles bei Google... peinlich-peinlich, dieser Hendrickson. Aber in 1, 2 Jahren redet eh keiner mehr drber, selbes Schicksal wie "Das rztehasserbuch".  :bhh:

----------


## julia1

Hoffen wirs, dass das Buch bald in Vergessenheit geraten wird und wir uns nicht weiter darber aufregen mssen. 

Wenn die Herrschaften sich aber so einen Promianwalt leisten knnen, muss ja ganz schn Kohle dahiner stecken, was ? Ich hab zum Glck noch nie einen Anwalt gebraucht, aber das wre wahrscheinlich auch nicht meine Preisklasse.

Warum darf die Landeszahnrztekammer denn das Buch eigentlich genau nicht kritisieren, das ist doch ihr Job ?

----------


## zahnteufel

> Warum darf die Landeszahnrztekammer denn das Buch eigentlich genau nicht kritisieren, das ist doch ihr Job ?


Die LZK Hessen hatte wohl behauptet, dass Aussagen des Buches schlichtweg gelogen seien. Da ich das Buch nicht kenne, kann ich das weder besttigen noch dementieren.

Ich denke aber, dass die Autoren von "Zahnarztlgen" und ihr Mietmaul, Herr Steinhfel, derart gerissen sind, dass sie da mit Leichtigkeit die eine oder andere "Falschaussage" seitens des Statements der LZK gefunden haben.

Ist echt perfide, was da abgeht. Aber mich juckt's wenig. Denn Zahnmediziner wird es immer geben - und selbst wenn Karies stark zurckgeht, heit das noch lange nicht, dass das die einzige Erkrankung des stomatognathen Systems ist. Da gibt es sehr viel mehr!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Relaxometrie

Das:



> Aber mich juckt's wenig. Denn Zahnmediziner wird es immer geben - und selbst wenn Karies stark zurckgeht, heit das noch lange nicht, dass das die einzige Erkrankung des stomatognathen Systems ist. Da gibt es sehr viel mehr!


klingt viel besser, als das: 



> Als Zahnmedizinstudent empfinde ich solche Bcher als sehr demotivierend...


Ein solches Schwachsinnsbuch msste einen doch eher motivieren, die wissenschaftliche Suppe, die dort prsentiert wird, mittels guter Wissenschaft zu widerlegen. Aber genau das ist ja das lstige an solchen Bchern und Behauptungen: man sprt oder wei, da sie falsch sind, hat aber nicht immer die passende Studie parat, die man zur Untermauerung braucht, um den Schwachsinn als solchen zu enttarnen.

----------


## Kidna

Es wurde hier schon erwhnt, aber kann dem nur zustimmen:
Kaum haben die Leute Schmerzen, gehen sie zum Zahnarzt. Wo soll man denn bitte sonst hin? Klar mag niemand zum ZA gehen. Bin zwar kein Zahnmediziner, arbeite aber seit 4 Jahren in einer ZA-Praxis und bin selbst immer noch nicht gern Patient. 

Schwarze Schafe gibt es in jedem Beruf, aber das dann auf die gesamte Zahnrzteschaft zu strecken.. das ist doch ehrlich lcherlich. Trotzdem werd ich das Buch mal interessenshalber lesen - aber nur aus der Bibliothek geliehen, gebe doch keine 20 aus und untersttze auch noch das Buch :P
Na ja, und je lter man wird, uns das ist in unserer Gesellschaft auch noch zuflligerweise der Fall, umso weniger funktioniert alles im Krper. Komisch!  :kotzen: 

Ist halt nix fr die Ewigkeit :p

----------


## hennessy

> .....
> 
> Ist halt nix fr die Ewigkeit :p


hm, bin grad am berlegen, ob ich das so stehen lassen will. 
Denn anscheinend gabs schon immer Menschen mit "supranasaler Oligosynapsie" (schnes Zitat), die selbsternannten Gurus hinterher rannten und alles kritiklos aufgesogen haben. Wie man sieht, sind sie noch nicht ausgestorben. Und ich befrchte auch, dass es diese Spezies weiterhin geben wird.  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hallo,
> 
> hab gerade das darber gefunden:
> 
> http://www.ihcf.org/download/prof-dr...othmousse1.pdf
> 
> Kennt jemand das Produkt?
> 
> Julia


interessiert mich auch - soll man nun Zusatzprodukte zur Mineralisierung nehmen oder ist das Geldschneiderrei

----------


## epeline

was halten denn die zahnis generell so von xylit?
hab da neulich was in ner pdiatrischen fachzeitschrift gelesen, evt gummibrchen damit zu sen.

aber fr mich klingt das eher so, als wrde eben kein neuer schaden entstehen, aber alter schaden nicht behoben werden, oder?

----------


## zahnteufel

> was halten denn die zahnis generell so von xylit?
> hab da neulich was in ner pdiatrischen fachzeitschrift gelesen, evt gummibrchen damit zu sen.
> 
> aber fr mich klingt das eher so, als wrde eben kein neuer schaden entstehen, aber alter schaden nicht behoben werden, oder?


Xylit ist in jedem Fall besser als Sstoffe wie Cyclamat, Aspartam oder Saccharin, da diese in der Regel ser sind als Zucker. Auerdem weniger Surebildung, dadurch verminderte Kariesgefahr.

----------


## Spydaman

Xylit hat die gleiche Se wie Haushaltszucker, das ist ein groer Vorteil. Auerdem wird die bakterielle Glykolyse gehemmt und somit auch die Sureproduktion. Die SM-Zahlen im Speichel nehmen bei Xylit-Aufnahme signifikant ab, der Plaque-pH steigt. Nachteil ist zum einen, dass es sehr teuer ist und dass es in hohen Dosen abfhrend wirkt.

----------


## Prpmaus

> Aber das Problem ist ja, dass Karies eh schon auf dem Rckmarsch ist und es ja nicht wirklich einen Mangel an Zahnarztpraxen gibt. Das heit also, immer mehr Z und immer weniger Patienten und ihr wisst ja eh, wie schwer es fr eine neue Praxis ist an Patienten zu kommen. Da wirds bei einigen schon mit dem Praxiskredit eng ...Lg.
> Julia


Sollte man meinen... Wir haben unsere Zahnarztpraxis in der Klner Innenstadt und viele andere Zahnrzte in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft. Also an Kollegen bzw. Mitbewerbern besteht wahrlich kein Mangel...
Etwas vorweg: Ich selber habe keine einzige Fllung, Inlay, Krone, Brcke, Implantat oder sonstwas knstliches im Mund. Lediglich ein elongierten Weissheitszahn musste gezogen werden. So gesehen besteht bei mir persnlich kein Bedarf solch ein Buch zu lesen.
ABER: Unsere Praxis hatte angeregt, dass Listerine Probespllsungen fr Patienten abgibt. Pfizer hatten dies damals abgelehnt. Nach dem Eigentmerwechsel von Listerine zu Johnson&Johnson bekommen wir nun die kleinen Listerine Flschen kartonweise in die Praxis gebracht. Und die gehen weg wie warme Semmeln... Flyer und kurze Anweisung gibts natrlich dazu. Teilweise geben wir auch die 1,5 l Listerine Flaschen an Stammpatienten (ohne Berechnung) ab. Dies haben wir schon vor dem Probenverteilen so gemacht. Allerdings mssen wir die 1,5 l Listerine selber bers Depot (HS) einkaufen.
Philips Sonicare gibts nach nach greren Arbeiten (ohne Berechnung) samt kurzer Einweisung dazu... ber Xylit ("Zahnpflegekaugummis") wird selbstverstndlich auch aufgeklrt, allerdings nicht mitgegeben..
Jetzt wird wohl der eine oder andere sagen, na dann kommen die Patienten wohl nicht so schnell wieder... Erstmal wird nicht nur eine Karies behandelt, sondern auch eine akute Pulpitis, Abszesse, Implantate gesetzt.. Die Implantate wachsen nun mal nicht von alleine nach und eine "Spontanheilung" bei akuten Entzndungen ist wohl eher selten. 
Und wo kommen dann die ganzen Patienten her? zumeist ber Empfehlungen. So kommen viele neue Patienten, die woanders nicht zufrieden sind.
Patienten merken nun mal auch wenn das Personal am Empfang unfreundlich ist, der Boden nicht richtig sauber geputzt und die Einrichtung "uralt" ist. Wenn einer erst mal den Ruf hat jede Verfrbung als Karies darzustellen (besonders bei P-Patienten) - kein Wunder das dann die Patienten wegbleiben - dann hilft auch kein weiterer Praxiskredit. 
Wir zeigen den Patienten immer den Behandlungsverlauf mit Intraoralkamera, da sind dann einige sehr erstaunt wie schwarz es im Dentin ist...
Insofern drfte das Buch eher nur Verwirrung stiften.

----------


## Laurice

> brigens gibts bei PubMed keine Eintrge ber einen gewissen Dr. Hendrickson. Von daher. Cool bleiben.


Vielleicht nicht da, aber bei Google Scholar (hoffe der Link funktioniert). Da hat er noch nen zweiten Vornamen und seine Dissertation ist ber "Musica Christi"  :Top: 
Sagt ja keiner dasser Dr. *med.* Lars Hendrickson ist...

----------


## julia1

:Top:  Ich glaub aber Marion ist dann doch eher ein Frauenname. Aber das knnte seine Tochter/Frau sein. In Skandniavien ist das Namenssystem jaaaa ganz anders. HendrickSon bedeutet ja - hab ich mal woanders gehrt - der Sohn vom Hendrick. 

Vielleicht bedeutet dann "Marion Lars Hendrickson" die Marion vom Lars dem Sohn von Hendrick  :Hh?: . Ich berleg mir dann, wie ich wohl heien msste  :Grinnnss!: 

Kennst sich damit jemand aus?

----------


## julia1

Hier hab ich ihn gefunden:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

*Dentists' preparedness for responding to bioterrorism:  A survey of Hawaii dentists.*

J Am Dent Assoc.  2006 Jul;137(7):946, 948; author reply 948, 950, 952.


und wohl auch hier, denn auf seiner HP nennt er sich Lars *G*. Hendrickson und ist Pdiater und ZA => Hendrickson  G.

*Nursing care delivery models and nurse satisfaction.*


*A comparison of work-sampling and time-and-motion techniques for studies in health services research.*
Robert F. Wagner Graduate School of Public Service, New York University.

*The integrated academic information management system at Columbia-Presbyterian Medical Center.*
Center for Medical Informatics, Columbia-Presbyterian Medical Center, New York, NY.

----------


## Relaxometrie

Ok, es hat ja zum Glck nicht lange gedauert, bis wir endlich auf Verschwrungstheorien und das bse bse bel der Welt hingewiesen wurden. Der Thread kann also langsam zu Grabe getragen werden.
Don't feed the trolls.

----------


## zahnteufel

> Ok, es hat ja zum Glck nicht lange gedauert, bis wir endlich auf Verschwrungstheorien und das bse bse bel der Welt hingewiesen wurden. Der Thread kann also langsam zu Grabe getragen werden.
> Don't feed the trolls.


Dr. Hendrickson ist SEHR, sehr, sehr, sehr bse.

----------


## hennessy

nur mal so nebenbei:
Thema Antibiotika:
Die Entwicklung der Resistenzsituation wichtiger Keime gegenber hufig angewandter Antibiotika sollte auch Herrn Hendrickson bekannt sein. Daneben sei  noch die Mglichkeit einer Allergie und auch die antibiotika-assozierte Diarrh erwhnt. 
Die Fachgesellschaften (nicht nur zahnrztliche, sondern auch rztliche, z.B. die Expertenkommission der Paul-Ehrlich-Gesellschaft) kommen allgemein berein, dass Antibiotika bei dentogenen Infektionen nicht das Mittel der ersten Wahl sind und auch nicht die alleinige Manahme sein drfen. 

Eine leichtfertige Handhabung der Indikation wird also evtl. nicht nur ein medizinisches, sondern auch ein juristisches Nachspiel haben.

----------

